# KBG SS1100 full reno



## Pandaluv (4 mo ago)

I started doing a full renovation over the summer. The front yard is 1250sqft, the side yard 550, and backyard is 3k. There is also the other side yard I haven't gotten to yet. The seed I am using is the SS1100 mix with only KBG. The 3 KBG mixed equally are: mazama, midnight, and bluebank.

The lawn before was more weeds than grass and in some areas was barren. I sadly don't have any pictures. Anyway, I sprayed glyphosate at about 2.5-3% in mid July. After about 2 weeks it was mostly dead so I sprayed the areas I missed again. I then got rid of all the remaining dead lawn. Installed underground sprinklers (I LOVE them).





Then leveled everything out with about 7 yards of topsoil. The lot was fairly level to begin with.
I seeded the front yard at a rate of 3lbs/1K on 9/09 and the side and backyrard the following day. I threw some topsoil to cover the seed and did not roll. During the early morning of 9/13 there was a downpour of about an 1" in an hour. Not horrible, but there was washout as can be seen:





As wisely suggested by some members, I raked to make everything as uniform as possible. I raked, a lot. Made multiple passes over the entire lot. I shifted through all material collected while raking. That cleaned up the yard and caught some seed. Spread the shifted soil back on the yard and raked everything again.







I decided to put more seed down. On the 15th(6 days after seeding) I sowed 0.8lbs in the front yard, the next day I sowed 0.4lbs in the side yard where there was the most washout and 1.2lbs in the backyard. On that same day, I also threw fertilizer and lime at rates recommended by my soil test.

The very next day (9/17, 8 days after seeding), there was some germination in the front and none in the side and back. 




This is today, 9 days after seeding:








I just hope I fixed the washout damage and it doesn't come out patchy. I also hope I didn't put too much seed down.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

You're going to really like the SS1100. I picked the same one for my reno.


----------



## Pandaluv (4 mo ago)

Jeff_MI84 said:


> You're going to really like the SS1100. I picked the same one for my reno.


Did yours come in patchy the first few days? This is my first reno and I'm anxious that it's too patchy, although it looks like it's filling in. My s1100 is only KBG. If it comes out well I'm going to be so happy. Never had a nice lawn in my life.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@Pandaluv I seeded at 2lb/ 1k so I would say it looked patchier than what you have. I was told by many members on here to be patient. I still have areas that are thin.


----------



## Ben4Birdies (12 mo ago)

My 100% kbg reno didn't have perfect germination either, plus I've had significant weed pressure. I planted mazama, bluebank, and bewitched. I almost chose the SS1100 like you. You should be very happy with that mix.

I seeded a month ago, and have had to be very patient. So far I've only added 1.5 extra pounds of seed to areas that were thin.

Your yard looks like you leveled it really well. The best advice I have during this stage is to focus on doing a good job watering, but other than that, find other projects to keep you busy while you wait out the sprout and pout stage.

It feels like it's taking forever, but if you've got your mind distracted by other projects, it doesn't seem as bad. Compare it with pictures you took a week ago and you will notice the progress.


----------



## situman (Nov 3, 2020)

Looking forward to how it turns out!

Where did you get that mix?


----------



## Pandaluv (4 mo ago)

Wasn't planning on updating so soon, but there was a bunch of germination today, on day 11. I don't know how well you can see it in pictures. I also did the flashlight test and it looks extremely promising.

PS I know the curb looks terrible. Been begging the town to come fix it for many many years to no avail.


----------



## Ben4Birdies (12 mo ago)

Always exciting when that "green haze" begins showing up! I'm looking forward to seeing the progress a couple weeks from now!


----------



## Pandaluv (4 mo ago)

Today marks the 2nd week since the first seeding and week one since the secondary light seeding due to washout. I am very pleased with the results so far. I know some areas look completely bare in the pictures, but those places have some germination as well so I expect them to fill in once it's out of sprout and pout. I also decided to make backup plugs to plug up any bare spots. I am planning on doing this after my first mow.


----------



## Ben4Birdies (12 mo ago)

Pandaluv said:


>


Things are looking pretty good! Very similar to mine in that some areas germinated much better than others. My worst areas still had maybe 10 to 20 sprouts per square foot.

Any idea what weeds or old grass are growing in the tall clumps? Thankfully they seem to just be in a handful of areas.


----------



## kman6234 (Jul 29, 2021)

Looking forward to seeing this progress and mature. I'm leaning towards using SS1100 on my front yard reno next year. I think the tall clumps in the pic might be wild chives or onions. I have some of that in my sideyard reno right now.


----------



## Pandaluv (4 mo ago)

Ben4Birdies said:


> Pandaluv said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Yes, those are wild onions (we have them planted in our garden for chives, guess they managed to spread). I did spray tenacity and they seem pretty resistant to it. Other than that there are no other weeds I fan see taking over. While the wild onions are an eyesore, it's kind of a good thing they're so easy to spot. If the tenacity doesn't eventually kill them, I will brush glyphosate on them the day before my first mow. That's the plan at least unless you or someone has a better suggestion.


----------



## Pandaluv (4 mo ago)

kman6234 said:


> Looking forward to seeing this progress and mature. I'm leaning towards using SS1100 on my front yard reno next year. I think the tall clumps in the pic might be wild chives or onions. I have some of that in my sideyard reno right now.


Germination was very good and fast for kbg so I'm liking the SS1100 mix so far. Yeah, the weeds are wild onions, we have them in our garden for chives and they managed to spread. My plan is to just go to each one and brush some glyphosate on them since they're so easy to spot. Unless you have a better method? I don't want to pull them since that would kill/disturb the grass around them.


----------



## Pandaluv (4 mo ago)

Wanted to do an end of season update. It struggled to get out of sprout and pout. I think it was due to not putting any nitrogen down. I did a soil test and my nitrogen levels were good so I didn’t throw any down. Once I used liquid fertilizer though, the grass started to mature. I sprayed twice, once week apart. Looking forward to next season and really seeing this lawn taking off.


----------



## Ben4Birdies (12 mo ago)

Good to see that you’ve got decent grass coverage in most areas, and even your thinnest areas still have plants growing there 👍

Bummer that you didn’t get more nitrogen going sooner. It looks like it would have really responded to more.


----------



## Pandaluv (4 mo ago)

Ben4Birdies said:


> Good to see that you’ve got decent grass coverage in most areas, and even your thinnest areas still have plants growing there 👍
> 
> Bummer that you didn’t get more nitrogen going sooner. It looks like it would have really responded to more.


Yeah, it’s a bummer I didn’t throw any down earlier. It was ironically the soil test that made me not put any down. Oh well, it will take off come spring. I will be sure to post an update next year towards the end of spring!


----------

